# Upgrading to 200 Amp Service



## Vikeologist (Oct 10, 2009)

When I bought my house the eletrical wires coming from the pole to the house were above ground, and attatched to the side of my house, then ran down to the meter.

I had my electrical company come and bury the electrical lines in the ground.  They told me this new line would be ready for 200 amp service upgrade when i chose to do it.

Well the time has come and I am ready to upgrade to 200 amp service.  I will be installing a new furnace and a heat pump, as well as remodeling a couple of rooms in my basement in the upcoming few years.

Outside of hiring an electrician, what else do I need?  I am currently looking at a Square D QO 200 AMP Breaker Box with 40 circuit capacity.

What else will he need, and how much should I expect to spend?


----------



## kok328 (Oct 10, 2009)

Not sure why you would need an Electrician to change your change your load center but, you'll obviously want to purchase more breakers of different amperage and type in addition to more wire.  Have no idea on cost, call around to local electrical companies and ask about their hourly rates or standard cost of a panel swap.


----------



## speedy petey (Oct 10, 2009)

Vikeologist said:


> Outside of hiring an electrician, what else do I need?  I am currently looking at a Square D QO 200 AMP Breaker Box with 40 circuit capacity.
> 
> What else will he need, and how much should I expect to spend?


I am wondering why you are buying anything at all. Your electrician will be able to supply all the material he needs. 

If you think you are going to save an appreciable amount of money buying the material yourself, think again.






kok328 said:


> Not sure why you would need an Electrician to change your change your load center but,


Because typically that is the best way to have a job like this done. 
A panel swap or service upgrade is not something for anyone but the most advanced DIYer.


----------



## Vikeologist (Oct 11, 2009)

I know nothing about electricity, so there is no way I am going to attempt to do this job on my own, therefor I need to hire an electrician.

Since I have the new line run up to the meter, is the hardest part done now?  What else needs to be done besides the new load center?

Also the reason I was buying the load center myself, was because I wanted a certain brand, I have read on several forums that that particular load center was best.

How long of a job is this to change over?


----------



## speedy petey (Oct 11, 2009)

Vikeologist said:


> Also the reason I was buying the load center myself, was because I wanted a certain brand, I have read on several forums that that particular load center was best.
> 
> How long of a job is this to change over?


A typical 200A service upgrade is about a one day job.


----------



## Vikeologist (Oct 11, 2009)

so what work needs to be done outside yet?  or is it all just inside now with the new load center?


----------



## Cork-Guy (Oct 11, 2009)

Vikeologist said:


> so what work needs to be done outside yet?  or is it all just inside now with the new load center?



From what you've stated thus far the rest of the work should be inside.


----------



## speedy petey (Oct 11, 2009)

Vikeologist said:


> so what work needs to be done outside yet?  or is it all just inside now with the new load center?


We have no idea. 

Was a new 200A meter pan installed with the new 200A underground lateral?
What about the entrance cable? Was it upgraded to 200A? I doubt it since you would never be able to terminate it in a 100A panel.
Have you asked your electrician any of this yet???

Maybe some pics would help.


----------



## JoeD (Oct 11, 2009)

It depends. The wires from the meter to the panel need to be the proper size. If you are lucky they are correct and all you need is panel swap. 
It could be that you need new meter pan, conduit and cable fro the meter pan to the panel, new ground rods and the new panel.
The electrician will be able to determine this after he inspects the job.

If you get the same brand of panel you currently have then the breaker can move from the old panel to the new one.
The old panel could also possibly be used as a sub panel and none of the circuits will need to be moved into the new panel.


----------



## SGC622 (Jan 9, 2010)

Unless the state that the DIYer is from does not have a requirement for you to have a license to do electrical work. It should always be done by a licensed electrician even in those states. In my eyes dealing with joe home owner, on a job as involved as a service where at points power is live all the time, its my opinion its a suicide mission for the homeowner do homeowners know or even feel comfortable connecting the live power or even know how to do it properly? and how many know NOT to use a metal ladder or lean against against aluminum siding if they have it. back to the question.  You should definitely have your electrician buy the stock, where ever he buys it he will most likely get it cheaper. and to let you know Square D anything is more expensive. its not unsafe to consider a lesser panel like a murray or like panel. or if your that adamant about buying the stock have your electrician come in and write you up a stock list for you to go shopping with.


----------



## NeilG (Jan 13, 2010)

Vikeologist said:


> ..... and how much should I expect to spend?



Go and watch somebody change out service on an old stucco covered house like mine and you'll pay ANYTHING not to do it yourself.


----------



## subzero (Jan 31, 2010)

You are going to save an appreciable amount of money buying the material yourself.


----------



## speedy petey (Feb 1, 2010)

subzero said:


> You are going to save an appreciable amount of money buying the material yourself.


Oh please. 
The only reason you are posting is to get your signature line shown. I call it "_signature line spam_".


----------



## ronpearce (Aug 20, 2014)

08807
When the compressor on my ice machine or beverage refrigerator kicks on, my TV flashes in and out. What can I do?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 21, 2014)

ronpearce said:


> 08807
> When the compressor on my ice machine or beverage refrigerator kicks on, my TV flashes in and out. What can I do?



Welcome to the site.
Are they on the same circuit? Just a guess but you might have loose connection in an outlet or in the breaker box.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Aug 21, 2014)

ronpearce said:


> 08807
> When the compressor on my ice machine or beverage refrigerator kicks on, my TV flashes in and out. What can I do?


Plug both into outlets that are closer to the load center but still on the same breaker.  Which outlet is upstream of which may not be so easy to determine.

If you eventually find an outlet where this doesn't happen then the loose connection is between this outlet and the next one downstream.


----------

